# Dispositive Daten und Dispositive Datenhaltung was ist das?



## ven000m (3. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

ich lese davon ständig, aber ich weiss nicht genau was man mit diesem Begriff exakt beschreibt, schemenhaft weiss ich, dass es sich um handlungsgerichtete/-entscheidungsorientierte OLAP Daten handelt.

Aber was genau versteht man darunter?

Gruß


----------



## DP (3. Jul 2006)

such mal z.b. hier

aus http://www.transentis.com/dokumente/download/papers/rohr_transparenz.pdf

oder da

http://hmd.dpunkt.de/222/03.html


----------



## Debug21 (4. Jul 2006)

danke, sehr gut- dann lag ich ja richtig.

gruß


----------



## DP (4. Jul 2006)

wieviel accounts hast du denn hier?


----------

